# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  ραδιο Rel Primus

## IOANNIS

καλησπερα. μετα απο τοσο καιρο που εχω χαθει(λογο οτι εχω τρελλα τρεξιματα τωρα τελευταια), και μιας και προχθες αγορασα αυτο το ραδιο, ειπα να κατσω το ΠΣΚ, να το φτιαξω αν προλαβω(μαλον ομως δεν θα προλαβω  :Sad: )
μερικες φωτο απο το ραδιο ξεμονταρισμενο.....
το ραδιο ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση... σχοινακια κομενα(εβαλα αλλα), αντικατεστησα τους πυκνωτες, αλλα εχει μερικα καλωδια κομενα... αν υπαρχει σχηματικο, θα εμενα υποχρεως σε οποιον μου το εδινε!!!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν γνωρίζω που μπορείς να βρεις σχέδιο αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και στείλε ένα μήνυμα, μπορεί να σου απαντήσουν.  http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/rel_rel_primus_u.html

Αν εξοικειωθείς με τα παλιά ραδιόφωνα, κάποια από αυτά μπορεί να τα επισκευάζεις χωρίς σχέδιο, (αν βέβαια το RF τμήμα με τα πολλά πηνία και πυκνωτές είναι εντάξει).

----------


## Phatt

Δε ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να βοηθησει, αλλα εαν μας πεις το πακετο λαμπων που χρησιμοποιει, ισως καποιος φιλος να εχει κατι στο νου του...

----------


## gery27

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/rel_rel_primus_u.html

----------


## IOANNIS

καλημερα! σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας!!!! 
φιλε παναγιωτη οι λαμπες που χρησιμοποιει ειναι EM4, EBL1, EF11, EF11, AZ1, και αλλη μια η οποια δεν φαινετε τι γραφει, και μπορει να ειναι η ECH11.
τωρα απο τα λινκ που που δωσατε απο οτι ειδα, κανενα απο τα ραδιο αυτα, δεν εχει το σετ με τις λαμπες που εχει το ραδιο μου...... μονο αυτο μοιαζει πιο πολυ, αλλα παλι δεν ειναι ιδιες οι λαμπες......
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/rel_rel_primus.html

----------


## Antonis12

Γιάννη καλημέρα.Κοίταξε εδώ.http://www.oldradio.cz/rad20a.htm .Τό ραδιόφωνο είναι τσεχοσλοβάκικο ,κατασκευής 1940.Δυστυχώς δέν έχει τό σχεδιό του ανεβασμένο αλλά ίσως μέ ένα e- mail βρείς άκρη.

----------


## IOANNIS

καλημερα αντωνη. σε ευχαριστω για το λινκ.
λοιπον τελικα καταφερα και εδωσα ζωη στο ραδιοφωνο, αλλα δεν πιανει σταθμους στα μεσαια... 
ελπιζω να βρω λιγο χρονο ακομα να ασχοληθω......
εχθες αγορασα αλλο ενα.... ενα mediator MD 2517B

----------


## Phatt

Το μικροβιο σε χτυπησε για τα καλα!
Απο που ψωνιζεις;

----------


## Antonis12

Πιστεύω ότι έχεις βάλει κεραία γιατί αλλιώς δύσκολα πιάνουν κάτι.Στίς  άλλες μπάντες πιάνει σταθμούς?

----------


## Antonis12

www.radiohistoria.sk .Κάνε μετάφραση τήν σελίδα στά ελληνικά καί δεξιά έχει σχηματικά.Έχει τό σχέδιο μόνο  πού θέλει νά κάνεις εγγραφή γιά νά τό κατεβάσεις.

----------


## IOANNIS

> www.radiohistoria.sk .Κάνε μετάφραση τήν σελίδα στά ελληνικά καί δεξιά έχει σχηματικά.Έχει τό σχέδιο μόνο πού θέλει νά κάνεις εγγραφή γιά νά τό κατεβάσεις.


σε ευχαριστω πολυ αντωνη!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
εχω βαλει κεραια, αλλα δεν πιανει. τωρα με το σχηματικο θα το κανω και θα πιασει σταθμους θελει δεν θελει!!!!!!!  :Lol: 
παναγιωτη εχω 2 πελατες που ασχολουνται με αγορες και πωλησεις παλιων αντικειμενων, και αυτοι μου τα φερνουνε!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## IOANNIS

μετα απο μερικες ωρες δουλειας, καταφερα επιτελους και τελειωσα το primus, και μαλιστα τελειωσα και το mediator(αυτο ειχε μονο 2 αντιστασεις καμενες, και αλλαξα και τους πυκνωτες).
το τελικο αποτελεσμα!!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## IOANNIS

και το mediator... να πω οτι τα ξυλινα κουτια ειχαν τα χαλια τους οταν τα πηρα......

----------


## Thanos10

Που εισαι Γιαννη χαθηκες, δεν πιστευω να το δωσεις το ραδιο?

----------


## IOANNIS

> Που εισαι Γιαννη χαθηκες, δεν πιστευω να το δωσεις το ραδιο?


εχεις δικιο οτι χαθηκα, αλλα εχω παρα πολλες δουλεις και τρεχω ολη μερα!!!
το ραδιο θα το κρατησω για την συλλογη μου!!!  :Smile:

----------

